# Little Ragamuffin



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

This is a little ragamuffin named (for now anyway) Missy. She is a designer Bichipoo rescued from a puppy mill when the pet shop she was consigned to rejected her, probably because she has a small hernia. Rescue shaved her down to her skin because she was matted so badly. She is 12 weeks old, and although she has a little hack and her one eye is matting, she is a bundle of energy and love. We have welcomed Missy into our home and she is giving us alot of joy; however, Cazzie is less than welcoming. He snapped at her this morning and made her yelp. Missy hasn't held that against him though and is trying to win his heart as she is winning ours. So, what to you think? Have our hearts taken over our heads??? Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Photos didn't load, trying again.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie isn't sure about this.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, poor baby. She deserves better than what she was born into. She's a cutie and I'm sure when her hair grows back she'll look just as she was meant to. Cazzie will get used to her. Just give him time.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Congratulations*

Suzy,
Oh, she is adorable!
Cazzie will adjust. 
Chico wasn't happy when Cali arrived. He would growl at her and then she'd go on her back in submission to him.
Time passed and now they are the best of friends, except for the fact that she now bosses him.lol
I wish you the best with your new little Missy. She's precious.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She looks like a dancer in leggings.  Very cute gal you found! I hope her health issues are easy to deal with, what did the vet say about the hernia and hack? I hope Cazzie falls head over heals for her. I can sure see why you did!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy wrote: *"She looks like a dancer in leggings."*

That's exactly what I thought when I saw Missy! She's adorable, Suzy. Congratulations! :whoo: Gosh, she's so young still. The poor thing. I'm very glad to hear she'll be in your home, taken care of so very well. I would imagine Cazzie will just need a bit of time to get used to her.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww! She's going to be great! And how wonderful for you and Cazzie!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone, for your encouragement and kind words. However, things aren't going very well this afternoon. Cazzie again growled and lunged and would have bit her except I was right there to grab him. She is cowering in her crate. I am afraid that he might actually hurt her...a little nip can do alot of damage - she's like a little bird, and he might be making her shy. She hasn't shown submission by rolling on her back, she just runs for the crate and cowers when he's growling. It's one thing to have issues between two dogs relatively the same size but he is 4x her size and I worry for her. The odd thing is this: he has always been playful and loving with other dogs, in our home and out. He was so sweet with Jill's Tess, also a rescue, that I had no worries. We took him with us when we went to get her, and he was whining and anxious the whole ride down, and now this awful behaviour. So dogs don't know things, they say!!! I don't blame Cazzie, he has been our baby for 16 months, spoiled, pampered and petted, and now his world is turning upsidedown.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Poor Cazzie, but he'll be okay. He may just be reacting to her fears. I'm sure she scared to death and Cazzie is probably picking up on her lack of confidence. I'm sure he'll adjust as he realizes she isn't there to steal his world, just add to it. The picture of Cazzie & Missy cracks me up - no problem reading his feelings!

Missy is a little doll. I'm so excited for you and can't wait to meet her. We'll make sure to give Mr. Cazzie lots of attention so he knows we still love him too.

Just remember, in a few months, you'll look back on these days fondly!

*WELCOME MISSY!!!* 
*SHE'S OKAY CAZZIE, REALLY*
*CONGRATULATIONS SUE & HANG IN THERE!!! *


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Aww Suzy she is sweet. I hope it works out. I am sure you want them to get along swimmingly right away but I guess it might take a little time. Good luck.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Suzy- I hope they work it out quick. Maybe Caz is just confused right now. Make sure he gets a lot of attention but not when he is behaving naughty.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with Jill. I think Cazzie is sensing her insecurities and is being overly dominant. It's pack thing, they say. He wants to make darn sure she knows he's the boss. :biggrin1: I understand your worry though, because Missy is so petite and fearful. The tough part is making sure you don't encourage either one's behavior. Not easy! 

You will know if things really do not work out. It can happen. I hope that isn't the case. Courage, Suzy!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, Sue, she's darling! I'm so glad you posted pictures. I sure hope Cazzie decides she might be fun and gives her a chance. Hopefully some others will come up with some brilliant advice for you. This forum has some incredibly smart members.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sue, she is such a cutie pie!!! I hope she and Cazzie work things out.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie Sue. I really hope things work out for you, Cazzie and her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There were a tense few days with each of the boys when I brought them in. However, it was much worse with Bailey. I thought Milo would be thrilled. Instead he was marking everything in sight and letting Bailey know in no uncertain terms that this was his turf. It took less than a week for things to start to get more relaxed, with everyone recognizing that their place in the pack was not threatened.

I'm hoping things get better really quickly. She really looks like such a love.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

How wonderful, Sue. She is a lucky little doggie and I am sure you will find the info you may need helping her and Caz adjust to each other here at the forum. She is going to be a cutie and I hope to meet here at Oliver's birthday party.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Sue! I burst into a giggle when I saw her! What a precious puppy! I sure hope it all works out in time. 
She reminds me a bit of my Lily. She was from a puppymill, a Bichon/Schnauzer mix and was a little shy.

Try to relax, and hopefully they will follow suit.
Best of luck! She's a keeper!

Beverly


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats, Sue! She is very cute. Hope Cazzie comes around soon.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

she's beautiful, may not be not perfect but she's beautiful!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beverly, I too giggled when I saw her, what an sweet face, and love the leggins!! She really is adorable.

I would put her in an xpen with the crate & all inside, and give Cazzie a chance to get used to her, and her him, with protection. After a while, he will realize she is not going anywhere, and her fear should ease as well. I think that he isk getting frustrated as she wont roll over and sumit. At some point you will have a little power struggle so they can establish who is alpha. 
It will take time, but I would keep them separated for a little while, so he does not hurt her, and make her fear him forever.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Sue, she's such a cutie! You can actually put clothes on her without causing mats!! I sure hope it works out for you and both of your furbabies!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Suzy, she is sooo cute. I agree with Laurie about the pen. I think they each just need their own space to get use to the idea they are to become forever friends. When I talk about getting another one, my DH says "I don't know that I would like it if someone showed up with their bags and started eating and sleeping with us." ound: I told him after a while he would enjoy having someone here to cook and clean when I didn't feel like it. :biggrin1: SO...I think it will work out, but may take a week or two to see that it's a good thing -- and they each get their own time with you. It's just an adjustment and they need time to know each other.

Oh...the picture of Cazzie -- Well, I had a friend that looked at me like that one time when I went to a new salon for a cut and color. "What did you let them do to your hair???"

I hope you get through the week of "oh, look how sweet they are being to each other" and "oh, no, they don't like each other." I think with your help they will grow to be good friends -- and the world is better because of people like you that take care of these furbabies.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Suzy, so glad Missy found you. She is precious and I am sure Cazzie will love her too.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

How was Missy's night, Sue? Looking forward to an update.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

OMG your little ballerina is so adorable! I'm sure it will work out given some time. I think the ex-pen is the way to go.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sue, she's absolutely adorable. That face!! Who couldn't fall in love with her.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my isn't she adorable? Also, you may want to try and "reintroduce" them together on a walk. I think someone recommended that introducing on neutral turf can go a long ways. The xpen and crate sound like a super combination.

Hugs to you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sue,

I forgot mention that. I kept them separated by the crate and then a gate for a few days, so they could see and smell each other, but at a safe distance. Then they got integrated into the same space. It really doesn't take long but you have to have some patience because otherwise you'll find yourself saying "what have I done." I know I did at first, but my instincts turned out to be right . . . over time.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Good Morning, Sue... just checking to see how Missy and Caz were today. And you too, of course! Hope things are going well.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Sue, 

Everytime I have added a new puppy, someone is not happy. I always make sure I am with the newcomer for the first couple of weeks. If one of my other dogs treat the newcomer in a manner that I don't like, I am right on it to let them know that I was not happy with that. You are the Queen and you have added the newcomer and Caz needs to understand that. I let some things go and some things not. Be sure and show Caz attention first, feed him first, ect.. Also be sure to love on Caz when Missy is around. So he sees her being around is a good thing. But the most important thing is that he realizes that you are in charge and you want Missy there and his behavior is not okay with you. Once you correct him, it's over for that moment. Go back to loving on him when he goes back to being sweet.

It can be tricky, but if you watch them, you will know when to intervine and when not to.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Suzy, Miss Missy is adorable!! What a cutie pie, and I can understand how she has won your heart. 

When we first got Jackson, our old lab Barrett quickly became annoyed and jealous (still is, if there is too much "cooing" going on over Jackson). There were some snaps and growls and tense moments, kind of like "when are the REAL owners going to come pick up this little yapper?" :biggrin1: Eventually things settled down . . . I was right there with them the first weeks while they were together and separated them for a little bit every day, making sure to spend a lot of one on one with each one. After several weeks, I started noticing them playing a bit, but if they saw me watching, they would quit! The biggest fights we have now is over treats. I think this will work out . . . it just takes time and patience and lots of loving on Caz. Can't wait to hear how they bond eventually. Bless you for taking her!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, gang, for some reason my e-mail wasn't notifying me of your posts, and I didn't have the heart to check the thread until now, and I am crying, because Missy (her Rescue name is Nina and you can see her on Petfinder under Midwest Small Breed Rescue of Grosse Pointe, Mich.) went back to Rescue last night after much correspondence between us. They thought she should go back right away. 

I have introduced puppies to dogs before and had the growls and power struggles. What was different here was her frailty and her love. She was just a little bird, so tiny, too small to put a leash on and walk her with Caz, and she cried and yelped and cried some more when I put her in a pen even though she was in the same room as we were. She wanted to play and be cuddled and Caz would have none of it. I couldn't very well put HIM up in the pen when he has been Number 1 in our lives for over a year, and isn't used to being in the pen. I didn't blame him. The trouble is he has become over protective of me especially since my illness and surgery this winter and spring. I know for a fact he sensed my illness and distress and was right there for me. 

Both DH and I really bonded with her during the 24 hours she was with us. It has been terrible emotionally to say goodbye when she was there to love love love us. And some might say 24 hours wasn't enough time. You would have had to see how loving and frail she was, how she trembled when Cazzie growled when she only wanted to play with him. But, she is safe in rescue and will soon have her forever home. I have to tell myself that this isn't a failure on our part (but of course, it's hard to believe it isn't) and that our home was not the right one for her, another better, forever home is out there. 

Rescue e-mailed me this morning that she had a good night and was happy. You would think they would blacklist us but actually have suggested that a suitable rescue for us would be an adult who can hold her own against my little tyrant. Thanks, everyone. I will go to bed and have a good cry now. 

 Sue


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

so sorry this didn't work out for you sue. wishing you the best.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sue- first, hugs. Definitely don't think of it is a failure! Think of it as you knowing this wasn't the best possible home for her and that is a lot harder to see and realize. I knwo there is no way a dog that wasn't confident would work in my household and really saw what you were talking about when I puppy sat this last winter. Belle tortured that dog and I felt horrible!

Hugs and I am very proud you were able to see that sooner than later,

Amanda


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sue, lots and lots of hugs! You should not feel like a failure, in fact, not many people would have the courage to give up something they wanted so badly. It took a lot of strength to do the right thing for Missy. It will take some time, but you did the right thing.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Sue:hug: dont ever think you are a failure, only an angel can look past her own feelings and do what is right for someone else.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sue, I haven't been able to keep up with all the threads lately and I am sorry that I missed this one.

It takes strength and generous heart to do the right thing. I am sure the little furgirl will find a loving home with your prayers and good wishes. :hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Sue,
Sorry that it didn't work out, but you gave it your best. And you have a big heart.
That cutie-pie will find a home very soon.

I am sure the right rescue will find you.
Hugs,


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, Sue... I am so sorry it didn't work out... but you are a strong and loving person to do what was best for both the dogs. {{hugs}} I know this must have been so hard but be comforted in knowing that she will find another loving home and be happy and safe.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sue,

It had to be a difficult decision to send her back. That little girl definitely deserves a home in which she can experience love and safety. Just know though, it's not surprising for Cazzie to declare his place in the pack when anyone else comes in to the dynamic. You'll find the right match for all of you. Meanwhile I'll pray for that little girl to find a loving home.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry Sue, I know this was a really tough decision to take her back but you did it for Missy/Nina's well-being. I commend you for such an altruistic act. I know you're hurting right now but I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that pup will find a good home.

When you're ready, and if you're interested, I heard back from the Cody's foster mother. In addition to fostering for RetroDoggyRescue, she is also an instructor for the small dog training classes at the Michigan Humane Society in Rochester. She has offered to assist you in finding a good match for your family, even if it's not a dog from their rescue organization (I'll PM you her e-mail address so you can get into direct contact if you wish).

Take a deep breath, relax, and go easy on yourself for a while .... give Cazzie a kiss from Tess & Cody.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sue, :grouphug::grouphug:
I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you. You did the right thing. I know your heart is breaking though. It's amazing how quickly we fall so in love with these guys, especially the ones in need.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Sue, that you and hubby are going through this. You had to do what was best for the wee one and for your boy. She really is in a fragile state and though there was great advice about ex-pens, crates, and walks together with Cazzie, you knew that likely wouldn't work with Missy/Nina. 

She isn't your "typical" pup, in that she's had a rough start on life and comes from a background loaded with baggage. I am sure that there is the right home for her out there and Rescue is the place to know just where that is. Please dont' worry for her. She'll do fine.

In the meantime, gentle ((((hugs)))) to you. Don't give up the search for the right addition to your family. There is a better match for Cazzie out there.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sue, I'm sorry you had to send Missy back, I'm sure that you made the right decision in the end, though. I know the right dog is out there for you and Cazzie and I hope you will find him or her soon! :hug:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone, for all your hugs and encouragement! We will believe there is a better home waiting for her, and the perfect furkid will come along for us - and for Cazzie. (He's really not a bad guy, you know.):grouphug:

Sue


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Sue, you tried so hard but in the end you made the right decision for all - especially Missy. The right pup will come along for Cazzie and you. And of course he's not a bad guy - just king of the hill. And he should be. He'll fall in love with the right match. I do feel badly for you because I know how hard it is to give up something you've fallen in love with.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Sue,
> 
> It had to be a difficult decision to send her back. That little girl definitely deserves a home in which she can experience love and safety. Just know though, it's not surprising for Cazzie to declare his place in the pack when anyone else comes in to the dynamic. You'll find the right match for all of you. Meanwhile I'll pray for that little girl to find a loving home.


This is what I was going to post as well---Geri just beat me to it!:wink:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out, but you did the right thing. I think you know Cazzie and realized it wasn't the best fit. It took a lot of courage to be able to think of the little one over your loving feeling wanting to keep her. She will be fine -- and in time the right little furbaby will find you !!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*has she had a vet check*

Bless your heart. I'm sorry things didn't work out.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:hug: Oh Sue, Darn. I haven't been on, we have the inlaws here this week and I've been running. I'm so sorry to read that this didn't work out. It must have been so difficult to give up that adorable girl, I know you have so much love to give, but you did the most loving thing possible by allowing her to find a forever home that is a better fit. You are an :angel: Missy is so cute, someone will adopt her and love her to pieces. 

At least you gained some valuable information. You know Cazzie's going to resist. You know a little older dog might be a better fit. And you know you need a confident dog. Learning those little things means this was NOT a failure. 

Sending love and lots of hugs...to you and Cazzie too! :hug:


----------

